# Could someone explain a "False Flat"



## RUSA2392 (Feb 5, 2004)

I've heard the phrase but don't know exactly what it means. It's in the commentary today.

Thanks


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

A section of the road that looks like it's flat, but it's really not. It's the type of road that you have to kill yourself to go 21 mph, but the other direction, you can ride at 25 mph without breathing hard.


----------



## RUSA2392 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Sounds like the state of Kansas*

The last time I drove west, it was flat as a pancake and when I reached the Colorado border, the elevation was 4,000 feet!

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*Your eyes say it's flat*



MR_GRUMPY said:


> A section of the road that looks like it's flat, but it's really not. It's the type of road that you have to kill yourself to go 21 mph, but the other direction, you can ride at 25 mph without breathing hard.


Your eyes tell you it's flat, maybe even a little downhill,
Your heart hopes it's flat, maybe with a little tailwind,
Your legs have their own opinion, and your lungs are in agreement,
a false flat is a hill in repose.


----------



## mikewest (Jun 1, 2004)

*A different kind...*

When I first switched from aluminum to ti (mountain bike), I found myself regularly stopping to check for a flat rear tire. In every case, it was simply an illusion caused by the different in frames. (I've been running the same tires/wheels/pressure for years...) Now to be fair, more than a few folks have categorized this particular frame (Litespeed Obed) as 'noodly' - so I'm not implying that this is a typical characteristic of Ti bikes


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

there's a new road they just built here, they call the "north-south" road(can you figure the direction it runs?), and it has a slight grade in either direction, plateauing on a section of flat in the middle. 

the thing is, no matter which direction you're riding, once you crest the slight incline onto the flat, it still feels like you're riding uphill slightly. either direction, it doesn't feel flat, or downhill, always a slight incline. that's a false flat.


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

RUSA2392 said:


> I've heard the phrase but don't know exactly what it means. It's in the commentary today.
> 
> Thanks


In racing, they can be the death of an over anxious rider. Since it looks flat, some riders will look at their speedo and think "We should be going much faster then this." They'll take the initiative and ramp up the pace in front, but it won't take long to blow up on a false flat when you're pushing a few mph faster then you should. However, the opposite will also work as a real attack on a false flat has a much better chance to stay away then one on a real flat or a slight downhill. For the chasing riders, it's much more difficult to fill a gap on the false flat.


----------

